# Tannenbaum mit Melodie!



## deni100 (12. Dez 2010)

Hallo Java Helper .

Habe einen Tannenbaum per Algorithmus mit X erstellt. 
Leider habe ich nicht viel Ahnung von AWT oder Swing. 

Mein Lehrer hat gesagt , sollte es einer schaffen Tannenbaum mit Weihnachtsmelodie zu erstellen, der würde eine eins kriegen. Habt ihr da Vorschläge, wie ich da vorran gehen könnte ?


----------



## ARadauer (12. Dez 2010)

Ja... das hilft dir aber nicht viel, da ich dir sicher nicht deine Hausübung schreibe..


----------



## Final_Striker (12. Dez 2010)

deni100 hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr da Vorschläge, wie ich da vorran gehen könnte ?



Erstmal sich etwas in Swing einlesen. ;-)


----------



## darekkay (15. Dez 2010)

Gibt's einen bestimmten Grund, warum man für das Abspielen einer Musikdatei eine GUI braucht?

Schaust du z.B. hier: Java Tips - How to load and play Midi audio


----------



## Quaxli (16. Dez 2010)

Die Frage kam mir beim Lesen auch. 

Die Klasse Applet hat ein paar einfache Methoden (play(url)), um ein mp3-File abzuspielen. Für einen kleine Hausaufgabe, die einen Tannenbaum mit Grafikzeichen malt, sollte das wohl ausreichen.


----------

